# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قدت بي اتنين يا مصعب الجااااااااااك ..*÷*

## مناوي

*:1 (41):

:8lb:                         :JC_hurrah:                                    :570:  


ان شاء الله تكون فهمت حاجه ..!!!!

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:1 (41):

:8lb:                         :JC_hurrah:                                    :570:  


ان شاء الله تكون فهمت حاجه ..!!!!




:hah::hah::hah:

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

:hah::hah::hah:





:c030:
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*نحن لينا الله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

نحن لينا الله



كلو شيئ يهون في سبيل الزعيم والمنبر ..!! 
الله للجميييييييييييييع يا مخلص .
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انتو شكلكم تاني رجعتو للشربوت ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انتو شكلكم تاني رجعتو للشربوت ههههههههه



انت القضارف فيها كهربة هههه 
برضك ما فهمت حاجة ..!!
جنس ذكاء ..
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*:icon_rolleyes:               

:044:

:DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انتو شكلكم تاني رجعتو للشربوت ههههههههه



شربوت بالشاء
*

----------


## khalid omar55

*تهي تهي تهي 
القضارف الكهرباء  
من 56
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:icon_rolleyes:               

:044:

:DOGPILE:



:055:

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khalid omar55
					

تهي تهي تهي 
القضارف الكهرباء  
من 56



معقولة انت جاي من وين ناطي لي هنا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

شربوت بالشاء



بالجا 
خالد ده برضو من ناس ام جقوقة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khalid omar55
					

تهي تهي تهي 
القضارف الكهرباء  
من 56



56 قبل الميلاد 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

:055:





 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بالجا 
خالد ده برضو من ناس ام جقوقة



جقوقة بالدكوة 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

56 قبل الميلاد 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي 
وقعتك سوده يا خالد
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 





*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

جقوقة بالدكوة 



الا يجي مرتضي دياب ..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي 
وقعتك سوده يا خالد



هو من النطة وقع ولا شنو ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					






:585:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هو من النطة وقع ولا شنو ..



هو من بلد مورتا .. 
النطة الدفنت حوض البط
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههه
الشربوت عامل شغل ياخالد مع مناوي وود الجاك ماتشتغل بيهم
كهربت القضارف من سنة 56 ذي ماقال ليك خالد
القضارف دي اسال منها منير الرماح اقصد ميدو 77 ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههه
الشربوت عامل شغل ياخالد مع مناوي وود الجاك ماتشتغل بيهم
كهربت القضارف من سنة 56 ذي ماقال ليك خالد
القضارف دي اسال منها منير الرماح اقصد ميدو 77 ههههههه



منير الرماح ولا الوان القرير ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

منير الرماح ولا الوان القرير ..



هههههههههههه 
ده كولا بام جقوقة ونحنا ماعارفين ..ولا شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههه
الشربوت عامل شغل ياخالد مع مناوي وود الجاك ماتشتغل بيهم
كهربت القضارف من سنة 56 ذي ماقال ليك خالد
القضارف دي اسال منها منير الرماح اقصد ميدو 77 ههههههه




كولا ده بقي من منير الرماح 
عاشت الاسامي والله ..!!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مناوي انا قلت ليك بطل الشربوت شايف فهمك بقي تقيييييييييييييل 
تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مناوي انا قلت ليك بطل الشربوت شايف فهمك بقي تقيييييييييييييل 
تهئ تهئ تهئ



انا فهمي ما تقيل 
لكن امبارح جابو لي ام جقوقة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ام جقوقه دي شنو كمان ياولدنا
البؤست دا انا بوري اواب وعجبكو مايخشوهو وانا زاتي معاهم
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مناوي انا قلت ليك بطل الشربوت شايف فهمك بقي تقيييييييييييييل 
تهئ تهئ تهئ



حلو بى اسبريت ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ام جقوقه دي شنو كمان ياولدنا
البؤست دا انا بوري اواب وعجبكو مايخشوهو وانا زاتي معاهم



بالله انت ما بتعرف ام جقوقة ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

انا فهمي ما تقيل 
لكن امبارح جابو لي ام جقوقة



كان تحلها بى حبة اسبريت ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله المفروض يبطل مصعب دا مناوي خلاص الله هداحو
هههههههههههاهاو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا خشيت حارة المساطيل وم عارف
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله المفروض يبطل مصعب دا مناوي خلاص الله هداحو
هههههههههههاهاو



يازول انا الرطانة دى ما بفهمها اتكلم عربى ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
غلط مطبعي يامصعب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
غلط مطبعي يامصعب



مطبعة دار العفاف ..
*

----------

